# Which albums do you feel are void of filler?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Let's hear the most consistently good albums.

Does not necessarily have to have the greatest moments in music, but just consistent.

List any tracks you feel are filler in those close to being completely filler-free.

Feel free to take a dump on someone else's picks! Including mine!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here're some to start out with.

My own list I feel is completely void of filler is:
The Rolling Stones' Beggar's Banquet
Tim Buckley's Happy and Sad
Bob Dylan's Highway 61 Revisited

Almost filler-free:
The Beatles Revolver (filler track: Yellow Submarine)
The Pixies' Doolittle (filler tracks: Silver, and There Goes My Gun)
The Clash's London Calling (filler tracks: Train in Vain, and The Clampdown)
Bruce Springsteen's Born in the USA (filler track: No Surrender, and Glory Days)
The Stooges' Funhouse: (filler track: L.A. Blues)
Van Morrison: Astral Weeks (filler track: Madame George)
Bob Dylan's Blood on the Tracks (filler track: Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts)
Led Zeppelin's Zoso (filler: Battle of Evermore)
Beach Boys' Pet Sounds (filler: Let's Go Away for a While)
The Stones' Let it Bleed (filler: title track, You Can't Always Get What you Want)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Concerning Springsteen's Born in the USA, I can't see No Surrender or Glory Days as filler material. I don't think there are any fillers on the album.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Concerning Springsteen's Born in the USA, I can't see No Surrender or Glory Days as filler material. I don't think there are any fillers on the album.


That's a totally legit view. I just find his old geezer's drinking song on Glory Days kind of banal, and way too repetitive. No Surrender feels really corny in lyrics and the tune to me. But these are purely subjective on my part.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> )
> Van Morrison: Astral Weeks (filler track: Madame George)


really? It's often considered the best track on the album. Personally I like more Cyprus avenue and the title track, but I love that one too.
Anyway, if I have to think of an album with no filler the first album that I've thought of is the album of Zezè Gonzaga called Valzinho - Um doce veneno. A brazilian album of old popular songs recorded in 1979. I know it's not a very popular album, but really, every song is a sophisticated gem (with songs of one of the most sophisticated popular songwriters ever, and at the same time one of the most neglected).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

norman bates said:


> really? It's often considered the best track on the album. Personally I like more Cyprus avenue and the title track, but I love that one too.


Way too repetitive to me, too damn long, built on just 2 or 3 chord changes. I've heard a few interpretations of the meaning, including a cross dresser, etc, but feel "who cares?" The title track is clearly the standout track on the album. But overall pretty consistent.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> Way too repetitive to me, too damn long, built on just 2 or 3 chord changes.


well, it must be said that all the album is like that. Amazing album (one of my all time favorites, like Happy sad by the way), with fantastic musicians playing beautifully, great vocals and lyrics, but the songwriting is extremely banal. Astral weeks (the tune) or Cyprus avenue are not more elaborate considering that aspect.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

*NOTE: I just threw up a list of my favorite albums. All of them qualify (or something like 99%), and even those that might not, make up for it by other songs/tracks that are among the best ever recorded.

PART 1 (Too many characters for one post)*

The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady - Charles Mingus (1963)
Trout Mask Replica - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band (1969)
Rock Bottom - Robert Wyatt (1974)
A Love Supreme - John Coltrane (1964)
Faust - Faust (1971)
The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground (1967)
Astral Weeks - Van Morrison (1968) 
Parable of Arable Land - Red Crayola (1967)
In the Aeroplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel (1998) 
The Doors - The Doors (1967)
Unit Structures - Cecil Taylor (1966)
Lorca - Tim Buckley (1970)
Ascension - John Coltrane (1965)
Escalator Over The Hill - Carla Bley (1971)
Twin Infinitives - Royal Trux (1990)
Desertshore - Nico (1970)
Irrlicht - Klaus Schulze (1972)
The Jazz Composer's Orchestra - Michael Mantler (1968) [aka, "Communications - The Jazz Composer's Orchestra"]
Variations in Dream-time - Anthony Davis (1982)
Geek the Girl - Lisa Germano (1994)
Blonde On Blonde - Bob Dylan (1966)
Y - The Pop Group (1979)
Suicide - Suicide (1977)
The Ascension - Glenn Branca (1981)
Improvisie - Paul Bley (1971)
Afternoon of a Georgia Faun - Marion Brown (1970)
Dolmen Music - Meredith Monk (1981)
Crystals - Sam Rivers (1974)
Seeds, Visions & Counterpoint - Ivo Perelman (1996)
Even the Sounds Shine - Myra Melford (1994)
Zen Arcade - Husker Du (1984)
Third - Soft Machine (1970)
Slow, Deep & Hard - Type O Negative (1991)
Yerself Is Steam - Mercury Rev (1991)
Loveless - My Bloody Valentine (1991)
Down Colorful Hill - Red House Painters (1992)
White Light/White Heat - The Velvet Underground (1967)
Well-Oiled - Hash Jar Tempo (1997)
Diamanda Galas - Diamanda Galas (1984)
Starsailor - Tim Buckley (1970)
Kick Out the Jams - MC5 (1969)
The Downward Spiral - Nine Inch Nails (1994)
Lady of the Mirrors - Anthony Davis (1980)
From Her to Eternity - Nick Cave (1984)
Saxophone Improvisations, Series F - Anthony Braxton (1972)
Have One On Me - Joanna Newsom (2010)
Spiritual Unity - Albert Ayler (1964)
Bitches Brew - Miles Davis (1969)
Neu! - Neu! (1972)
Remnants of a Deeper Purity - Black Tape for a Blue Girl (1996)
Lullaby Land - Vampire Rodents (1993)
Original Sin - Pandora's Box (1989)
The Modern Dance - Pere Ubu (1978)
Nail - Foetus (1985)
The Piper at the Gates of Dawn - Pink Floyd (1967)
The Survivor's Suite - Keith Jarrett (1976)
Passion - Peter Gabriel (1989)
Barbed Wire Maggots - Borbetomagus (1983)
Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth (1988)
Art & Aviation - Jane Ira Bloom (1992)
Streams - Sam Rivers (1973)
For Alto - Anthony Braxton (1968)
Spiderland - Slint (1991)
Ptah, the El Daoud - Alice Coltrane (1970)
Extensions - McCoy Tyner (1970)
Conference of the Birds - Dave Holland (1972)
Let My Children Hear Music - Charles Mingus (1972)
The Koln Concert - Keith Jarrett (1975)
Silent Tongues - Cecil Taylor (1974)
The River - Bruce Springsteen (1980)
Safe as Milk - Captain Beefheart (1967)
Radio Gnome Invisible Part 1: Flying Teapot - Gong (1973)
Ocean Songs - Dirty Three (1997)
Fontanelle - Babes In Toyland (1992)
Cosmic Interception - Von Lmo (1994)
Fare Forward Voyagers - John Fahey (1973)
Atlantis - Sun Ra (1967)
Hosianna Mantra - Popol Vuh (1973)
Dream Theory in Malaya - Jon Hassell (1981)
In the Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson (1969)
Steve Lacy - Saxophone Special (1974)
Mu - Don Cherry (1969)
Free Jazz - Ornette Coleman (1960)
Uncle Meat - Frank Zappa (1969)
Epitaph - Charles Mingus (1962)
The Magic City - Sun Ra (1965)
A Genuine Tong Funeral - Carla Bley/Gary Burton (1967)
Out to Lunch - Eric Dolphy (1964)
Sound - Roscoe Mitchell (1966)
Dimensions & Extensions - Sam Rivers (1967)
Karma - Pharoah Sanders (1969)
New York Eye & Ear Control - Albert Ayler (1964)
Liberation Music Orchestra - Charlie Haden (1969)
Not Available - Residents (1974)
Third Ear Band - Third Ear Band (1970)
Volunteers - Jefferson Airplane (1969)
We Insist! Freedom Now Suite - Max Roach (1960)
Symphony For Improvisers - Don Cherry (1966)
In Den Ghaerten Pharoahs - Popol Vuh (1972)
Cyborg - Klaus Schulze (1973)
Cantos I-IV - Franz Koglmann (1992)
Dreamtime Return - Steve Roach (1988)
People in Sorrow - Art Ensemble of Chicago (1969)
Intents and Purposes - Bill Dixon (1967)
A Rainbow in Curved Air - Terry Riley (1968)
Vernal Equinox - Jon Hassell (1977)
Pavilion of Dreams - Harold Budd (1978)
Millions Now Living Will Never Die - Tortoise (1996)
Consumer Revolt - Cop Shoot Cop (1990)
Mundus Subterraneous - Lightwave (1995)
Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables - Dead Kennedy's (1980)
Half Machine Lip Moves - Chrome (1979)
Ecology of Souls - Kenneth Newby (1993)
The Long View - Marty Ehrlich (2002)
Perfect From Now On - Built To Spill (1997)
Tago Mago - Can (1971)
Yeti - Amon Duul II (1970)
Songs of Leonard Cohen - Leonard Cohen (1968)
Ys - Joanna Newsom (2006)
Disappeared - Spring Heel Jack (2000)
Fluxations - Denman Maroney (2001)
Amassed - Spring Heel Jack (2002)
666 - Aphrodite's Child
Meet the Residents - Residents (1974)
Transient Random-Noise Bursts with Announcements - Stereolab (1993)
Croce - Father Murphy (2015)
The Days of Wine & Roses - Dream Syndicate (1982)
Cobra - John Zorn (1986)
Episteme - Anthony Davis (1981)
The Litanies of Satan - Diamanda Galas (1982)
Fear Death By Water - Franz Koglmann (2003)
The Bandwagon - Jason Moran (2003)
Tragedy - Julia Holter (2011)
Mother of Virtues - Pyrrhon (2014)
The Good Son - Nick Cave (1990)
Bad Moon Rising - Sonic Youth (1985)
Children of God - Swans (1987)
Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan (1965)
Radio Ethiopia - Patti Smith (1976)
Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix (1968)
Nefertiti, the Beautiful One - Cecil Taylor (1962)
Blood Sutra - Vijay Iyer (2003)
Chasing Paint - Jane Ira Bloom (2003)
This Is Not A Dream - Dadamah (1992)
Mother of all Saints - Thinking Fellers Union (1992)
On the Way Down From Moon Palace - Lisa Germano (1991)
Rusty - Rodan (1994)
The Timeless Turning - Sky Cries Mary (1994)
Dimension Gate - Aurora (1994)
Live - Spring Heel Jack (2003)
Are You Experienced? - Jimi Hendrix (1967) [Original 11-track edition]
A Saucerful of Secrets - Pink Floyd (1968)
Happy Sad - Tim Buckley (1968)
Venus in Cancer - Robbie Basho (1969)
Double Nickels on the Dime - Minutemen (1984)
Vade Mecum (Part I and II) - Bill Dixon (1993)
Marquee Moon - Television (1977)
Tonight's the Night - Neil Young (1975)
Exile On Main Street - The Rolling Stones (1972)
Indian War Whoop - Holy Modal Rounders (1967)
Quartet - Marion Brown (1966)
Telepathic Surgery - The Flaming Lips (1989)
Operator Dead... Post Abandoned - Burning Star Core (2007)
Another Mind - Hiromi Uehara (2003)
Red House Painters (Rollercoaster) - Red House Painters (1993)
Hex - Bark Psychosis (1994)
This Heat - This Heat (1979)
Roxy Music - Roxy Music (1972)
Future Days - Can (1973)
The Marble Index - Nico (1968)
Labradford - Labradford (1996)
6 - Supersilent (2003)
California - American Music Club (1988)
In A Silent Way - Miles Davis (1969)
When I Was A Boy - Jane Siberry (1993)
Thirteen Masks - Jarboe (1991)
The Black Light - Calexico (1998)
Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh - Magma (1973)
Good - Morphine (1992)
2 - Black Heart Procession (1999)
Hemispheres - Anthony Davis (1983)
Fractured Fairy Tales - Tim Berne (1989)
Before We Were Born - Bill Frisell (1988)
Novus Magnificat - Constance Demby (1986)
Atomizer - Big Black (1986)
Bricolage - Amon Tobin (1997)
Cyclops Nuclear Submarine Captain - Dogbowl (1991)
God - Rip, Rig & Panic (1981) 
Absolutely Free - Frank Zappa (1967)
Learning To Cope With Cowardice - Mark Stewart (1983)
Four Great Points - June of 44 (1998)
Boces - Mercury Rev (1993)
May I Sing With Me - Yo La Tengo (1992)
Faust IV - Faust (1973)
The Art of Walking - Pere Ubu (1980)
Ghetto Beats on the Surface of the Sun - Tarentel (2006)
Ceremony - Anna Von Hausswolff (2012)
Drifters/Love is the Devil - Dirty Beaches (2013)
15 July 1972 - Taj Mahal Travellers (1972)
Isn't Anything - My Bloody Valentine (1988)
Miss America - Mary Margaret O'Hara (1988)
New York Dolls - New York Dolls (1973)
New Picnic Time - Pere Ubu (1979)
Tanz Der Lemmimge - Amon Duul II (1971)
Rickie Lee Jones - Rickie Lee Jones (1979)
Laughing Stock - Talk Talk (1991)
Spirit of Eden - Talk Talk (1988)
I Could Live in Hope - Low (1994)
Willpower - Today is the Day (1994)
World Without Rules - Paul Haslinger (1996)
Repeater - Fugazi (1990)
You're Living All Over Me - Dinosaur Jr (1987)
Just For A Day - Slowdive (1991)
Goat - Jesus Lizard (1991)
Through Silver in Blood - Neurosis (1996)
2 - Don Caballero (1995)
Implosions - Stephan Micus (1977)
United States of America - United States of America (1968)
Music for Airports - Brian Eno (1978)
The Psyche - Revolutionary Ensemble (1975)
Appetite For Destruction - Guns N' Roses (1988)
After Bathing at Baxters - Jefferson Airplane (1967)
Instrumentals - The Nels Cline Singers (2002)
Bring Yr Camera - The President (Wayne Horvitz) (1988)
Blues For the New Millenium - Marcus Roberts (1997)
Vision Created Newsun - Boredoms (1999)
Post to Wire - Heather Duby (1999)
Underwater Moonlight - Soft Boys (1980)
Flowers of Romance - Public Image Ltd (1980)
Umber - Bitch Magnet (1989)
Psychic...Powerless...Another Man's Sac - Butthole Surfers (1984)
Fire of Love - Gun Club (1981)
Love Poke Here - Ed Hall (1990)
Freak Out! - Frank Zappa (1966)
The Stooges - The Stooges (1969)
Valentyne Suite - Colosseum (1969)
City of Glass - Stan Kenton (1951)
Colors - Between the Buried and Me (2007)
Da Capo - Love (1967)
Frances the Mute - The Mars Volta (2005)
The Increased Difficulty of Concentration - Air Liquide (1994)
It Takes A Nation of Millions To Hold Us Back - Public Enemy (1988)
We're Only in it For the Money - Frank Zappa (1967)
Strange Days - The Doors (1968)
There's a Star Above the Manger Tonight - Red Red Meat (1997)
In Our Lifetime - Dave Douglas (1994)
Unsane - Unsane (1991)
Exploded Drawing - Polvo (1996)
Colours of Time - Peter Michael Hamel (1980)
Cosmic Tones For Mental Therapy - Sun Ra (1963)
Electronic Sonata For Souls Loved By Nature - George Russell (1969)
Music in a Doll's House - Family (1969)
Barrett - Syd Barrett (1970)
Crazy Rhythms - Feelies (1980)
Delete Yourself - Atari Teenage Riot (1995)
Amsterdam - The Lofty Pillars (2001)
Spleen & Ideal - Dead Can Dance (1985)
The End of an Ear - Robert Wyatt (1970)
Shooting at the Moon - Kevin Ayers (1970)
Marjory Razorblade - Kevin Coyne (1973)
Frigid Stars - Codeine (1990)
Reese And The Smooth Ones - Art Ensemble Of Chicago (1969)
Impressions - John Coltrane (1961)
Trance Mission - Trance Mission (1993)
Magician Among the Spirits - The Church (1996)
At Action Park - Shellac (1994)
Whiskey for the Holy Ghost - Mark Lanegan (1994)
Dummy - Portishead (1994)
Rain Dogs - Tom Waits (1985)
Transition - Peter Michael Hamel (1983)
Mama Too Tight - Archie Shepp (1966)
Complete Communion - Don Cherry (1965)
Brilliant Corners - Thelonious Monk (1956)
Kind of Blue - Miles Davis (1959)
Presents Charles Mingus - Charles Mingus (1960)
As Wichita Falls, So Falls Wichita - Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays (1981)
Ocean - Stephen Micus (1986)
China Gate - Cul de Sac (1996)
Yank Crime - Drive Like Jehu (1994)
Excerpts From A Love Circus - Lisa Germano (1996)
Filles de Kilimanjaro - Miles Davis (1968)
Tijuana Moods - Charles Mingus (1957)
Myths Of The Near Future Part One - Mo Boma (1994)
Frizzle Fry - Primus (1990)
King of the Jews - Oxbow (1991)
Pure Electric Honey - Ant-Bee (1990)
Snailbait - Azalia Snail (1990)
The Band - The Band (1969)
Inside Out - John Martyn (1973)
Blue - Joni Mitchell (1971)
Buy - Contortions (1979)
Nature of the Beast - Michael Formanek (1997)
Ghosts - Techno Animal (1990)
After the Rain - Michael Jones (1988)
Psalm - Paul Motian (1982)
For How Much Longer Do We Tolerate Mass Murder? - The Pop Group (1980)
Drum - Hugo Largo (1988)
Silence is the Answer - Georg Deuter (1981)
Acupuncture - Doldrums (1996)
Gods Of Chaos - The Flying Luttenbachers (1998)
La Novia - Acid Mothers Temple (2000)
To Rend Each Other Like Wild Beasts, Till Earth Shall Reek With Midnight Massacre - Gnaw Their Tongues (2009)
Symbiosis - Demdike Stare (2009)
I - Meshuggah (2004) [EP]
If I Could Only Remember My Name - David Crosby (1971)
A-Z - Colin Newman (1980)
New Day Rising - Husker Du (1985)
Weasels Ripped My Flesh - Frank Zappa (1970)
I Sing the Body Electric - Weather Report (1972)
Pawn Hearts - Van Der Graaf Generator (1971)
Monkey Pockie Boo - Sonny Shamrock (1970)
Everybody Knows This is Nowhere - Neil Young (1969)
Canaxis 5 - Technical Space Composer's Crew (aka Canaxis 5) (1969)
Machine Gun - Peter Brotzmann (1968)
New And Old Gospel - Jackie McLean (1967)
Exile In Guyville - Liz Phair (1993)
Mellow Out - Mainliner (1996)
The Lion and the Cobra - Sinead O'Connor (1987)
White Soul - Green (1989)
Songs the Lord Taught Us - Cramps (1980)
1933 Your House is Mine - Missing Foundation (1987)
Close to the Edge - Yes (1972)
Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield (1973)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

*PART 2 (too many characters for one post)*

Zeit - Tangerine Dream (1972)
Evangelista - Carla Bozulich (2006)
Metal Box - Public Image, Ltd (1979)
The End of the Game - Peter Green (1970)
Whatever You Love You Are - Dirty Three (2000)
Second Annual Report - Throbbing Gristle (1977)
Electric Heavyland - Acid Mothers Temple (2002)
Tommy - The Who (1969)
Live/Dead - Grateful Dead (1969)
Trust - Low (2002)
You Are Free - Cat Power (2003)
Agaetis Byrjun (1999)
La Foret - Xiu Xiu (2005)
Untitled - Tera Melos (2005)
What Would the Community Think? - Cat Power (1996)
Eskimo - Residents (1979)
A Promise - Xiu Xiu (2003)
A Picture of Nectar - Phish (1992)
Erpland - Ozric Tentacles (1990)
Shaking the Habitual - The Knife (2013)
Viscera - Jenny Hval (2011)
Conquistador! - Cecil Taylor (1967)
Oh Yeah - Charles Mingus (1962)
Live - The Velvet Underground (1974)
Mirror Man - Captain Beefheart (1971)
The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses (1989)
Watermark - Enya (1988)
Person Pitch - Panda Bear (2007)
Yes - Morphine (1995)
No Borders Here - Jane Siberry (1983)
Watersports - Mi Ami (2009)
Apocalypse, girl - Jenny Hval (2015)
Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division (1979)
Long Division - Low (1995)
Joy Shapes - Charlambides (2004)
Beaches and Canyons - Black Dice (2001)
Yankee Hotel Foxtrot - Wilco (2002)
Taking Tiger Mountain By Strategy - Brian Eno (1974)
The Clash - The Clash (1977)
Circular Temple - Matthew Shipp (1990)
The Use of Memory - Franz Koglmann (1990)
The Shape of Jazz to Come - Ornette Coleman (1959)
The ArchAndroid - Janelle Monae (2010)
Orgy in Rhythm, Vol. 1 & 2 - Art Blakey (1957)
Jazz in Silhouette - Sun Ra (1958)
Cure For Pain - Morphine (1993)
Charm of the Highway Strip - Magnetic Fields (1998)
TNT - Tortoise (1998)
Red Medicine - Fugazi (1995)
The Red Quartets - Jane Ira Bloom (1999)
Let It Be - Replacements (1984)
Swordfishtrombones - Tom Waits (1983)
The Madcap Laughs - Syd Barrett (1970)
Alchemy - Third Ear Band (1969)
I - Led Zeppelin (1969)
OV - Orthrelm (2005)
Church Gone Wild/Chirpin' Hard - Hella (2005)
Easily Slip into Another World - Henry Threadgill (1987)
Undine - Anthony Davis (1987)
154 - Wire (1979)
Before and After Science - Brian Eno (1977)
Fear of Music - Talking Heads (1979)
Ultravox! - Ultravox (1977)
America - John Fahey (1971)
Surfer Rosa - Pixies (1988)
Electro-Shock Blues - Eels (1998)
Creative Music Orchestra, Chicago 2001 - Scott Rosenberg (2003)
Holding Hands With Jamie - Girl Band (2015)
Pink Moon - Nick Drake (1972)
Legend of Ai Glatson - Leroy Jenkins (1978)
Return To Cookie Mountain - TV On The Radio (2006)
Funeral - Arcade Fire (2004)
Bromst - Dan Deacon (2009)
Heroes - David Bowie (1977)
Stateless - Dirty Beaches (2014)
My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy - Kanye West (2010)
Pretty Hate Machine - Nine Inch Nails (1989)
The Miraculous - Anne Von Hausswolff (2015)
Master Of Puppets - Metallica (1986)
Ruby Vroom - Soul Coughing (1994)
Far Cry - Eric Dolphy (1960)
Point of Departure - Andrew Hill (1964)
In Praise Of Learning - Henry Cow (1975)
Phantasies And Senseitions - Bugskull (1994)
Era of Diversion - Evol Intent (2008)
Street Horrrsing - **** Buttons (2008)
What's Going On - Marvin Gaye (1971)
Skylarking - XTC (1986)
Violent Femmes - Violent Femmes (1983)
The Firstborn is Dead - Nick Cave (1985)
Kill 'Em All - Metallica (1983)
Damaged - Black Flag (1981)
Fun House - The Stooges (1970)
Rust Never Sleeps - Neil Young (1979)
Tim - Replacements (1985)
Monster Walks The Winter Lake - David Thomas (1986)
Blanket Warm - Lullaby For the Working Class (1996)
Hejira - Joni Mitchell (1976)
King Kong - Jean Luc Ponty (1970)
Atem - Tangerine Dream (1973)
Departure From the Northern Wasteland - Michael Hoenig (1978)
77 - Talking Heads (1977)
Under The Pink - Tori Amos (1994)
Jessica Bailiff - Jessica Bailiff (2002)
Shoot Out the Lights - Richard & Linda Thompson (1982)
The Complete Guide to Insufficiency - David Thomas Broughton (2005)
Clouddead - Clouddead (2001)
The Cold Vein - Cannibal Ox (2001)
Ritual of Hearts - Maquiladora (2002)
The College Dropout - Kanye West (2004)
The Marshall Mathers LP - Eminem (2000)
The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle - Bruce Springsteen (1973)
I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - Richard & Linda Thompson (1974)
Goodbye and Hello - Tim Buckley (1967)
Deserter's Songs - Mercury Rev (1998)
Superunknown - Soundgarden (1994)
Revealing - James Blood Ulmer (1977)
Freedom Suite - Sunny Rollins (1958)
Saxophone Colossus - Sonny Rollins (1956)
Beacon From Mars - Kaleidoscope (1968)
Lisbon - Keith Fullerton Whitman (2006)
Robin Holcomb - Robin Holcomb (1990)
The Monitor - Titus Andronicus (2010)
Vitalogy - Pearl Jam (1994)
Mount Eerie - Microphones (2003)
Sticky Fingers - Rolling Stones (1971)
Gallowsbird's Bark - Fiery Furnaces (2003)
Sisteiris - Elegi (2007)
Mirrored - Battles (2007)
Endtroducing - DJ Shadow (1996)
Timewind - Klaus Schulze (1975)
The Big Heat - Stan Ridgway (1986)
Murmur - R.E.M (1983)
Harmonious Creature - Sarah Manning (2014)
The Magic Place - Julianna Barwick (2011)
Closer - Joy Division (1980)
Excavation - Haxan Cloak (2013)
Low - David Bowie (1977)
1990 - Daniel Johnston (1990)
Aesthetica - Liturgy (2011)
Ride the Lightning - Metallica (1984)
World Shut Your Mouth - Julian Cope (1984)
Psychocandy - Jesus and Mary Chain (1985)
Telephone Free Landslide Victory - Camper Van Beethoven (1985)
On Fire - Galaxie 500 (1989)
Marry Me - St Vincent (2007)
Illinois - Sufjan Stevens (2005)
Giles Corey - Giles Corey (2011)
Siamese Dream - Smashing Pumpkins (1993)
Five Leaves Left - Nick Drake (1969)
If You're Feeling Sinister - Belle & Sebastian (1996)
Love Agenda - Band Of Susans (1989)
Luxury Problems - Andy Stott (2012)
Rock For Light - Bad Brains (1983)
Immer Etwas - Nice Face (2010)
Untitled - Dalek (2010)
King Tears Bat Trip - King Tears Bat Trip (2012)
Low Kick & Hard Bop - Solex (2001)
Marshmallows - The For Carnation (1996)
Live From a Shark Cage - Papa M (1999)
The Emotional Plague - Supreme Dicks (1996)
Dub Housing - Pere Ubu (1978)
The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill - Lauryn Hill (1998)
Odelay - Beck (1996)
The Visitor - Jim O'Rourke (2009)
Beggar's Banquet - Rolling Stones (1968)
Little Earthquakes - Tori Amos (1991)
Balaklava - Pearls Before Swine (1968)
Ornette! - Ornette Coleman (1961)
Spirit They've Gone, Spirit They've Vanished - Animal Collective (2000)
Forever Changes - Love (1967)
Pithecanthropus Erectus - Charles Mingus (1956)
True Blue - Tina Brooks (1960)
Song Cycle - Van **** Parks (1967)
Fantasia For Guitar & Banjo - Sandy Bull (1963)
Ptoof! - Deviants (1967)
Blue Afternoon - Tim Buckley (1969)
Fontessa - Modern Jazz Quartet (1956)
New York, NY - George Russell (1959)
Mingus Ah Um - Charles Mingus (1959)
Doolittle - Pixies (1989)
Giant Steps - John Coltrane (1959)
Jazz Mood - Yusef Lateef (1957)
My Favorite Things - John Coltrane (1961)
Aka-Darbari-Java Magic Realism - Jon Hassell (1983)
Bellybutton - Jellyfish (1990)
Birth of the Cool - Miles Davis (1950)
Have A Marijuana - David Peel (1969)
Blue Train - John Coltrane (1957)
The Tain - Decemberists (2005) [EP]
They Might Be Giants - They Might Be Giants (1986)
Crosscurrents - Lennie Tristano (1949)
Liberian Suite - Duke Ellington (1949)
Birth of the Cool - Miles Davis (1950)
The Third World - Herbie Nichols (1955)
Western Suite - Jimmy Giuffre (1958)
Free Form - Joe Harriott (1960)
Jazz Abstractions - Gunther Schuller [John Lewis] (1960)
Explorations - Bill Evans (1961)
Free Fall - Jimmy Giuffre (1962)
Movement - Joe Harriott (1963)
Black Fire - Andrew Hill (1963)
Speak No Evil - Wayne Shorter (1964)
Empyrean Isles - Herbie Hancock (1964)
Fuchsia Swing Song - Sam Rivers (1964)
Witches and Devils - Albert Ayler (1964)
Interstellar Space - John Coltrane (1967)
Eternal Rhythm - Don Cherry (1968)
Natural Black Inventions - Root Strata - Roland Kirk (1971)
Music To Eat - Hampton Grease Band (1971)
Horses - Patti Smith (1975)
Pangaea - Miles Davis (1975)
Warren Zevon - Warren Zevon (1976)
Music From The Penguin Cafè - Penguin Cafè Orchestra (1976)
Solo Trombone Record - George Lewis (1976)
Wilde Senoritas - Irene Schweizer (1976)
Air Time - Air (1977)
Rocket To Russia - Ramones (1977)
Mass on the World - Leo Smith (1978)
GI - Germs (1979)
Removal of Secrecy - Rova Saxophone Quartet (1979)
LA - X (1980)
VS - Mission Of Burma (1982)
Head Over Heels - Cocteau Twins (1983)
Cop - Swans (1984)
Current Trends in Racism - Butch Morris (1985)
Introduce Yourself - Faith No More (1987)
Greed - Ambitious Lovers (1988)
Umber - Bitch Magnet (1989)
The Wolf At The Ruins - Forrest Fang (1989)
New York - Lou Reed (1989)
Flying Vegetables of the Apocalypse - Guy Klucevsek (1991)
Bozo - Lida Husik (1991)
Hung Far Low - Honeymoon Killers (1991)
Citi Movement - Wynton Marsalis (1992)
Evanescence - Maria Schneider (1992)
U.F. Orb - Orb (1992)
II / Brown Album - Orbital (1993)
Destroy Me Lover - Pain Teens (1993)
The Return Of Red Emma - Lida Husik (1993)
A Day In The Stark Corner - Lycia (1993)
I Hope You're Sitting Down - Lambchop (1994)
The Burning Circle And Then Dust - Lycia (1995)
Testament - Butch Norris (1995)
Approximately - Guillermo Gregorio (1996)
Ellipsis - Guillermo Gregorio (1997)
Sounds Of The Satellites - Laika (1997)
The Thicket - David Grubbs (1998)
The Allegory of Hearing - Roy Montgomery (2000)
Going To Church - Joe Maneri (2000)
Anima - Vladislav Delay (2001)
Largo - Brad Mehidau (2002)
Suite for Helen F - Ivo Perelman (2003)
Ladybird - **** And Shine (2005)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Considering jazz, I love every track on Andrew!!! of Andrew Hill. Every composition is interesting (I'd say the same for Judgment but I'm not very fond of Yokada yokada). For that aspect Speak no evil of Wayne Shorter is similar. Every tune could be considered a modern standard (Wilde flower maybe is the least strong one). 
Not surprisingly, since I've mentioned the two greatest jazz composers of the sixties in my opinion.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

AfterHours said:


> *NOTE: I just threw up a list of my favorite albums. All of them qualify (or something like 99%), and even those that might not, make up for it by other songs/tracks that are among the best ever recorded.
> *


*

mmm, I'm not sure if Phil is asking simply for a list of favorite albums.
(and while I love many of those albums I could mention a lot of tracks I could live without)*


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

norman bates said:


> mmm, I'm not sure if Phil is asking simply for a list of favorite albums.
> (and while I love many of those albums I could mention a lot of tracks I could live without)


Its a list of "no-filler" as well (virtually). I just didn't feel like going through and removing the "1%" that don't qualify. Maybe I'll go through and remove some before its too late to edit, but its close enough either way. "Filler" implies that the artist just put the track there to make space "to fill up an LP", and that it has (virtually) no redeeming value, that it should just be skipped.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If by filler, we mean songs that do not interest or involve us, I can think of perhaps five albums that are devoid of filler and thus entirely successful:

Led Zeppelin: One
Paul Simon: Graceland
Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
Mother Love Bone: Apple
Genesis: Selling England by the Pound

Quite a number of other albums are near-perfect but I will not list them here.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

AfterHours said:


> Its a list of "no-filler" as well (virtually). I just didn't feel like going through and removing the "1%" that don't qualify. Maybe I'll go through and remove some before its too late to edit, but its close enough either way. "Filler" implies that the artist just put the track there to make space "to fill up an LP", and that it has (virtually) no redeeming value, that it should just be skipped.


probably I'm very picky, my list of albums where I think all or almost all the tracks are great would be extremely short


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

norman bates said:


> probably I'm very picky, my list of albums where I think all or almost all the tracks are great would be extremely short


Thats fine, it's a harmless poll just for amusement and perhaps some discussion. There's a pretty big gap between "great" and "filler (should be skipped, just filling up space)".


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

norman bates said:


> mmm, I'm not sure if Phil is asking simply for a list of favorite albums.
> (and while I love many of those albums I could mention a lot of tracks I could live without)


That's fine. i agree with Afterhours first pick on Mingus, there is no weak link, but the next 9 at least I can find some filler tracks (to me only, of course). 
The following are what I feel is filler, for example:

Trout Mask: Pachuco Cadaver, Ant Man Bee, among others.
Rock Bottom: last 3 tracks
A Love Supreme: are you ready for this one? Consistently uninteresting music! Only a few ideas stretched out way out of proportion! :devil: way overrated, feeling inspired when you write music doesn't always translate to interesting music.
Faust: some inspired moments, many more bland moments
Velvet Underground and Nico: Run Run Run, Heroin, Black Angel's Death Song, All Tomorrow's Parties

Of course this will come in direct contrast to a lot of opinions, where there's just no straightening out between.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> That's fine. i agree with Afterhours first pick on Mingus, there is no weak link, but the next 9 at least I can find some filler tracks (to me only, of course).
> The following are what I feel is filler, for example:
> 
> Trout Mask: Pachuco Cadaver, Ant Man Bee, among others.
> ...


Ill pass on commenting (for now at least) outside of: your views are (thank God) _your_ views. From my vantage point it is very laughable to see what you've said about them, but of course to you it makes sense. I'm just glad to have experienced these works so much differently then you because the rewards are astonishing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Ill pass on commenting (for now at least) outside of: your views are (thank God) _your_ views. From my vantage point it is very laughable to see what you've said about them, but of course to you it makes sense. I'm just glad to have experienced these works so much differently then you because the rewards are astonishing.


Just offering a different perspective as always.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> If by filler, we mean songs that do not interest or involve us, I can think of perhaps five albums that are devoid of filler and thus entirely successful:
> 
> Led Zeppelin: One
> Paul Simon: Graceland
> ...


I listed Blood on the Tracks as well, with just one filler track I thought. Mother Love Bone I've never heard before, the others I haven't listened to in tok much detail.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> I listed Blood on the Tracks as well, with just one filler track I thought. Mother Love Bone I've never heard before, the others I haven't listened to in tok much detail.


It's all a matter of individual taste: what is filler and what not. Take Joan Osborne's album _Relish_, for me one of the finest albums I've heard. Yet two songs: Let's Just Get Naked and the song for which she won a Grammy, One of Us, could be erased from the disk without any sense of loss. And it is, for me, an ongoing mystery why they chose One of Us as the "best" song on the recording, when at least 2 or 3 other songs leap out immediately for one's attention.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> It's all a matter of individual taste: what is filler and what not. Take Joan Osborne's album _Relish_, for me one of the finest albums I've heard. Yet two songs: Let's Just Get Naked and the song for which she won a Grammy, One of Us, could be erased from the disk without any sense of loss. And it is, for me, an ongoing mystery why they chose One of Us as the "best" song on the recording, when at least 2 or 3 other songs leap out immediately for one's attention.


Totally agree. I came across your example countless time as well.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

AfterHours, could we have your listings as an excel sheet so we can sort them the way we want? You listed them by title so I find it difficult to oversee. I think I'm missing some works, for instance by Zappa, Mitchell and Roxy Music.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Concerning filler first thing that comes to my mind is the somewhat annoying Hare Story on Passion Play (especially after repeated listening). I have mixed feelings about it. From a historical perspective I would not want to miss it because it was an artistic expression of the time (watch the strange video), from a musical perspective - interrupting the Passion Play - I could do without it.

Or maybe somebody can explain the coherence to me?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> That's fine. i agree with Afterhours first pick on Mingus, there is no weak link, but the next 9 at least I can find some filler tracks (to me only, of course).
> The following are what I feel is filler, for example:
> 
> Trout Mask: Pachuco Cadaver, Ant Man Bee, among others.
> ...


No, Phil, I'm not ready for that and it comes as a big surprise. A Love Supreme is a work of perfection in my mind. But I love that you contest that idea, so I'll listen differently next time, to see if I could hear what you're getting at.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> Concerning filler first thing that comes to my mind is the somewhat annoying Hare Story on Passion Play (especially after repeated listening). I have mixed feelings about it. From a historical perspective I would not want to miss it because it was an artistic expression of the time (watch the strange video), from a musical perspective - interrupting the Passion Play - I could do without it.
> 
> Or maybe somebody can explain the coherence to me?


It was used as an interlude between sides on the original release. Maybe to lighten the mood, as the other parts were dealing with heaven and hell. It fits as pop art. The hare might be an example of one if the fittest animals in the kingdom, and the fact its lost its glasses might mean it is blind and lost in its spiritual journey. That may be why Pilgrim decides to go to hell afterwards, that he can finally see past the deception. Who the heck knows.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> AfterHours, could we have your listings as an excel sheet so we can sort them the way we want? You listed them by title so I find it difficult to oversee. I think I'm missing some works, for instance by Zappa, Mitchell and Roxy Music.


Sorry, I don't have them available on an Excel sheet. They're better organized (and rated) here though: https://www.besteveralbums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15276

And we're once their most organized on listology.com, but that site crashed last year and even if recovered would no longer be as updated.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Sorry, I don't have them available on an Excel sheet. They're better organized (and rated) here though: https://www.besteveralbums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15276
> 
> And we're once their most organized on listology.com, but that site crashed last year and even if recovered would no longer be as updated.


@Casebearer

Just note that several probable inclusions are yet to be rated (below the list) and some (not many) may no longer be accurate (such as In the Aeroplane Over the Sea, which I need to re-eval at some point)

Also the 7.3 - 7.7 section is not complete due to several more albums from years ago that I still need to revisit and rate that probably deserve inclusion.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are a few that come to mind. Taking "filler" to mean songs that I really wish were not on the album.

Brilliant, no filler at all:

- Kate Bush - Hounds of love
- Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
- Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
- Dire Straits - Love over gold
- Genesis - A trick of the tail
- Paul Simon - Graceland
- Bryan Ferry - As time goes by
- Yes - Close to the edge
- Steven Wilson - The raven that refused to sing
- Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon

Brilliant albums with filler:

- Genesis - Selling England by the pound (More fool me)
- Pink Floyd - Meddler (Seamus)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> A Love Supreme: are you ready for this one? Consistently uninteresting music! Only a few ideas stretched out way out of proportion! :devil: way overrated, feeling inspired when you write music doesn't always translate to interesting music.





Casebearer said:


> No, Phil, I'm not ready for that and it comes as a big surprise. A Love Supreme is a work of perfection in my mind. But I love that you contest that idea, so I'll listen differently next time, to see if I could hear what you're getting at.


If you miss all the variations in the notes, the subtle inflections in Coltrane's saxophone playing -- pretty much the whole gamut of the instrument displayed in 34 frantic, unrelentingly inspired minutes -- from the most subtle variations between tones and micro-tones, to furious "sheets of sound", to melodic ecstasy, from formal compositional workouts to the most intense free form jazz -- to the improvised, searching, streams-of-conscious, from dejection to elation and everything in between, to the intense spiritual anguish of the work, to one of the most blistering drumming/percussive performances in music history (which also displays virtually the entire gamut of the instrument), to Evans spectacular, angular and subtle piano play and all the instruments undulating with the bass, playing off variations of the main "A Love Supreme" theme(s) as ceaseless prayers/invocations throughout the work, to the multi-cultural journey in the format of a four movement mass that the work takes one through, to the unbelievable tension created by all its parts interweaving and playing off each other + the overwhelming spiritual ascension and subsequent, final psalm in which one comes face to face with God (and one of the most moving finales in music history; the intensity of focus, incredible synergy and profound sense of the moment between Coltrane and the band members is truly miraculous) ... then yes, if you missed all that, quite boring and repetitive indeed.

(from my phone, so may not be perfectly typed)


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> The Stooges' Funhouse: (filler track: L.A. Blues)


I don't know if I could call that filler; the album just HAS to end with it IMO.

The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady by Charles Mingus is possibly the only album I've heard where I can't even point to a single stretch of music within and say it would be improved without it.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

MJongo said:


> I don't know if I could call that filler; the album just HAS to end with it IMO.
> 
> The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady by Charles Mingus is possibly the only album I've heard where I can't even point to a single stretch of music within and say it would be improved without it.


Yes, calling LA Blues "filler" is head-scratching and perhaps misses the point of The Stooges' outrageous "sexual/orgasmic" ferocity combined with Broetzman/JCOA-esque free jazz, a shamanistic spectacle few bands up until that point had approached/matched/surpassed (MC5, The Doors).

I would agree that Black Saint could be the most "perfect" (consistently HQ) Rock/Jazz album ever (though many challenge)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

MJongo said:


> I don't know if I could call that filler; the album just HAS to end with it IMO.
> 
> The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady by Charles Mingus is possibly the only album I've heard where I can't even point to a single stretch of music within and say it would be improved without it.


Amazing album, but I think that the first two pieces are much stronger than the last two. On a love supreme, I've never liked the long bass solo of Garrison (and I prefer other albums like Crescent or Olè).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

MJongo said:


> I don't know if I could call that filler; the album just HAS to end with it IMO.
> 
> The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady by Charles Mingus is possibly the only album I've heard where I can't even point to a single stretch of music within and say it would be improved without it.


Yup, I've read one critic that says LA Blues is the best track on Funhouse, and that is perfectly valid. I can also see how it has to end with it conceptually, but the track itself to me is pretty unlistenable. I would have preferred the chaos expressed differently.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> No, Phil, I'm not ready for that and it comes as a big surprise. A Love Supreme is a work of perfection in my mind. But I love that you contest that idea, so I'll listen differently next time, to see if I could hear what you're getting at.


Hehe... I don't claim to be right, just how the music appears to me. To me the harmonies sound bland, the motifs banal. I can hear Coltrane's enthusiasm for sure, that part is probably undeniable. But to me it's like taking the theme to Barnie, and playing the life out of it, and feeling every note is meaningful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

AfterHours, I'm surprised there is no Living Colour on your list. They are a nice mix-up of several artists you mention, and THE BEST BAND IN THE WORLD  I felt your list was a bit confusing since it's so long, maybe listing in alphabetical and genre would be less overwhelming.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'll only judge albums that I know like the back of my hand, so these all come from my favorite albums list ... (but not all my favorites are filler-less!)

Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run is guaranteed (!) 100% filler-free. Also -
Dire Straits - Love Over Gold, &
Ricki Lee Jones - Pirates

These are close, minus just one song ...

Dire Straits - Making Movies (- _Les Boys_)
Springsteen - Darkness on the Edge of Town (- _Factory_)
Tom Petty - Damn the Torpedoes (- _Century City_)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> AfterHours, I'm surprised there is no Living Colour on your list. They are a nice mix-up of several artists you mention, and THE BEST BAND IN THE WORLD  I felt your list was a bit confusing since it's so long, maybe listing in alphabetical and genre would be less overwhelming.


Haha, yes I forgot them! (Not really, sorry)

Re: my list ... You can only listen to one at a time anyway, so why worry about the order they're in? Better get crackin'! :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Possibly the most consistently satisfying disc from the start of track 1 ("Letter to Evan") through to the end of track 11 ("Blues at Sunset") currently in my collection of several thousand discs is David Benoit's _Letter to Evan_. This is the one that I never find has a weak spot. It's a "play through" disc that simply startles with each selection.









Benoit on piano is joined by stellar guests including Larry Carlton and Peter Sprague (guitars), John Patitucci (bass), Peter Erskine and Terri Lyne Carrington (drums), and horn, flute, cello, and percussionists.

This remains one of my all time favorite and most played discs. Maybe my first choice "desert island disc", and that's saying a lot when you consider I worship at the shrines of Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, and contemporary classical composers, as well as at the shrines of Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Thelonious Monk ... and, well, so many more greats. I just hope I'm never faced with the predicament to actually have to select a single desert island disc. But the Benoit _Letter to Evan _is always beside my stereo system, ready to play. This is one that never sits on a shelf.

No fillers. Just great music greatly arranged and performed.

Letter to Evan (written by:Bill Evans) - 5:12
Waiting For Love - (David Benoit) - 4:44
On Golden Pond (Dave Grusin) - 4:11
The Island (Ivan Lins / Victor Martins) - 4:37
Looking Over Eastlake - (David Benoit) - 3:47
Knit For Mary F, (Bill Evans) - 3:54
Kathy's Waltz (Dave Brubeck) - 3:24
Things Are Getting Better (David Benoit) - 2:59
Spring Can Really Hang You Up The Most (Tommy Wolf / Fran Landesman) - 5:28
Take 6 (David Benoit) - 5:23
Blues At Sunset (David Benoit) - 4:19


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I know there are more, but these are the ones I have the most familiarity and/or recency with to make the claim with confidence:

Blackhawk: Blackhawk
Brian Setzer Orchestra: Wolfgang's Big Night Out
Brooks & Dunn: Steers & Stripes
Dwight Yoakam: This Time
Eric Church: The Outsiders
Gary Moore: Blues for Greeny
Gary Moore: Still Got the Blues
George Strait: Cold Beer Conversation
George Strait: It Just Comes Natural
Jason Aldean: They Don't Know
Keith Urban: Get Closer
Montgomery Gentry: Tattoos & Scars
Radney Foster: Del Rio, TX 1959
Rascal Flatts: Melt
Rascal Flatts: Nothing Like This
Rascal Flatts: Still Feels Good
Reba McEntire: Read My Mind
Sara Evans: Slow Me Down
Stevie Ray Vaughan: Texas Flood
Tim McGraw: All I Want
Tim McGraw: Set This Circus Down
Vince Gill and Paul Franklin: Bakersfield
Vince Gill: Down to My Last Bad Habit
Vince Gill: When Love Finds You


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hehe... I don't claim to be right, just how the music appears to me. To me the harmonies sound bland, the motifs banal. I can hear Coltrane's enthusiasm for sure, that part is probably undeniable. But to me it's like taking the theme to Barnie, and playing the life out of it, and feeling every note is meaningful.


I don't either. We probably looking for and listening to different aspects of the music. It fits my needs and taste perfectly.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hehe... I don't claim to be right, just how the music appears to me. To me the harmonies sound bland, the motifs banal. I can hear Coltrane's enthusiasm for sure, that part is probably undeniable. But to me it's like taking the theme to Barnie, and playing the life out of it, and feeling every note is meaningful.


Man, I don't know how these insights into A Love Supreme must've escaped me. And here I thought it was a masterpiece all this time...


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hehe... I don't claim to be right, just how the music appears to me. To me the harmonies sound bland, the motifs banal. I can hear Coltrane's enthusiasm for sure, that part is probably undeniable. But to me it's like taking the theme to Barnie, and playing the life out of it, and feeling every note is meaningful.





Casebearer said:


> I don't either. We probably looking for and listening to different aspects of the music. It fits my needs and taste perfectly.


Hold Phil's beer, he's got this. :cheers: Also, a tin tear drop...

:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Rattlesnake Guitar - tribute album to Peter Green


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yup, I've read one critic that says LA Blues is the best track on Funhouse, and that is perfectly valid. I can also see how it has to end with it conceptually, but the track itself to me is pretty unlistenable. I would have preferred the chaos expressed differently.


Re: "unlistenable"

That's fair, I doubt you're alone. Definitely not everyone's cup of tea.

Do you like free jazz? Have you invested much time in the art form?

Also, do you like jazz in general at all? (A Love Supreme got me wondering)

Have you invested much time in the art form and its various genres/sub-genres?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> AfterHours, I'm surprised there is no Living Colour on your list. They are a nice mix-up of several artists you mention, and THE BEST BAND IN THE WORLD  I felt your list was a bit confusing since it's so long, maybe listing in alphabetical and genre would be less overwhelming.


What makes Living Colour your favorite?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Rattlesnake Guitar - tribute album to Peter Green


Interesting choice. I've never heard it, but Green's End of the Game is amazing and his work with Fleetwood Mac was excellent.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

laurie said:


> I'll only judge albums that I know like the back of my hand, so these all come from my favorite albums list ... (but not all my favorites are filler-less!)
> 
> Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run is guaranteed (!) 100% filler-free. Also -
> Dire Straits - Love Over Gold, &
> ...


Nice to see Rickie Lee Jones mentioned which is rare these days. Have you heard her self-titled debut? One of my all time favorite singer-songwriter albums.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> Interesting choice. I've never heard it, but Green's End of the Game is amazing and his work with Fleetwood Mac was excellent.


I have the CD (double cd) and its always in my car 













http://www.allmusic.com/album/rattlesnake-guitar-the-music-of-peter-green-mw0000174718/credits

Note everyone in rock blues plays on this albums - read the credits above from Ariel Bender and Ian Anderson....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Living Colour is my favorite since I've listened to them from the start in 88 and because they are futuristic and traditional at the same time. I don't think they are only funk-metal but a nice blend of rockgenres. Vernon Reid and Doug Wimbish both do wild things on their instruments and they also write good songs with meaningful lyrics. Something like this!


----------



## samsondale (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Here're some to start out with.
> 
> Almost filler-free:
> 
> ...


Great thread idea but I have to take issue with these two. Battle of Evermore is one of the great LZ tracks - it is one of the songs that is to blame for me taking up mandolin (after many years of hacking away at guitar). Sandy Denny is amazing and their re-imagining of it with the South Asian band and singer many years later was wonderful as well. I can't agree with the sleaze of Let it Bleed being filler either. Captures the glorious looseness of the Stones pretending to do country-ish stuff.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

laurie said:


> I'll only judge albums that I know like the back of my hand, so these all come from my favorite albums list ... (but not all my favorites are filler-less!)
> 
> Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run is guaranteed (!) 100% filler-free. Also -
> Dire Straits - Love Over Gold, &
> ...


Agree on Born to Run, just relistened and as much as I was looking, couldn't find what I could call a filler track


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

samsondale said:


> Great thread idea but I have to take issue with these two. Battle of Evermore is one of the great LZ tracks - it is one of the songs that is to blame for me taking up mandolin (after many years of hacking away at guitar). Sandy Denny is amazing and their re-imagining of it with the South Asian band and singer many years later was wonderful as well. I can't agree with the sleaze of Let it Bleed being filler either. Captures the glorious looseness of the Stones pretending to do country-ish stuff.


Yeah, I knew I was skating on thin ice there on those 2 albums. And you finally brought it up. So you could agree You Can't Always Get What you Want is filler?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll add a few more albums with almost no filler:

PJ Harvey: To Bring You My Love; Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea; Let England Shake
Bruce Springsteen: Darkness on the Edge of Town
The Jimi Hendrix Experience: Are You Experienced?
The Doors: The Doors
Maria McKee: You Gotta Sin to be Saved; High Dive
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin 3
U2: Rattle and Hum
Janelle Monàe: The ArchAndroid
The Rolling Stones: Sticky Fingers


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I have the CD (double cd) and its always in my car
> 
> .........
> 
> Note everyone in rock blues plays on this albums - read the credits above from Ariel Bender and Ian Anderson....


Is that a car on two wheels? If not you disappoint me! I'm envisaging you on a big bike in the countryside down under. I don't mind if you bend the truth answering me :devil:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Who's Quadrophenia and the first three Roxy Music albums are without filler.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I'll add a few more albums with almost no filler:
> 
> PJ Harvey: To Bring You My Love; Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea; Let England Shake
> Bruce Springsteen: Darkness on the Edge of Town
> ...


I especially agree with the ones in bold.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> Is that a car on two wheels? If not you disappoint me! I'm envisaging you on a big bike in the countryside down under. I don't mind if you bend the truth answering me :devil:


Well the truth is its a 1969 Hillman Hunter Safari Wagon, you know you gotta get with the period......


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I see only two wheels, so that's allright :lol:


----------



## samsondale (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, I knew I was skating on thin ice there on those 2 albums. And you finally brought it up. So you could agree You Can't Always Get What you Want is filler?


Interesting question - I tend to skip over that song because I've heard it so many times from Hot Rocks (I had Hot Rocks way before I had Let it Bleed) so that might be the case (although I knew LIB from More Hot Rocks and never would consider skipping it).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

samsondale said:


> Interesting question - I tend to skip over that song because I've heard it so many times from Hot Rocks (I had Hot Rocks way before I had Let it Bleed) so that might be the case (although I knew LIB from More Hot Rocks and never would consider skipping it).


The funny thing is Jagger/RIchards intended Satisfaction to be filler song, according to one interview I heard from Jagger. Now it is considered one of the top Rock songs of all time, even seen it at #1.


----------



## samsondale (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> The funny thing is Jagger/RIchards intended Satisfaction to be filler song, according to one interview I heard from Jagger. Now it is considered one of the top Rock songs of all time, even seen it at #1.


Sounds like Sabbath with the song Paranoid (written and recorded quickly at the end of the recording session because they needed additional music to fill out the album; albeit not necessarily considered one of the top songs of all time).


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
Therapy - Troublegum
Manic Street Preachers - Everything Must Go


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My favorite Aussie album without filler is Ariel -Strange Fanstastic Dream (1973) -vinyl copies bring $100 bucks in Oz now.....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My favorite Aussie album without filler is Ariel -Strange Fanstastic Dream (1973) -vinyl copies bring $100 bucks in Oz now.....


Yes. That certainly is a koala-ty album.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes. That certainly is a koala-ty album.


Wallaby damned .....................


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Paul Simon - Graceland
The Band - The Band + Music from Big Pink
Stones - Let it Bleed
Van Morrison - Moondance


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Steely Dan - Aja, Countdown to Ecstasy


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Van Morrison - Moondance
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Stephen Sondheim - Follies (actually the problem with the original cast album of Follies was they didn't have enough room for all the great music on a single LP)
The Band (self-titled)
Frank Sinatra - A Swingin' Affair

And a bunch more


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Edit - computer hiccup led to duplicate post


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> *Van Morrison - Moondance*
> *Miles Davis - Kind of Blue*
> *Coltrane - A Love Supreme*
> Stephen Sondheim - Follies (actually the problem with the original cast album of Follies was they didn't have enough room for all the great music on a single LP)
> ...


I especially agree with those in bold -- Moondance to a lesser degree. Though I (perhaps surprisingly) think Moondance is somewhat overrated, I still think it's excellent and doesn't have any tracks I'd consider "filler".


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread, so I don't know if this has been mentioned yet. But...

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

All Stones albums except Sticky Fingers.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> The funny thing is Jagger/RIchards intended Satisfaction to be filler song, according to one interview I heard from Jagger. Now it is considered one of the top Rock songs of all time, even seen it at #1.


I'd read something similar, they put it on tape disappointed that they couldn't afford a horn section to play the riff.

For how they intended it to sound you need Otis Reading.
(Bizarrely Otis used to tell Journalists that he'd written the song.)


----------

